# Please chime in on the electric sheeter floor model you are presently using (how long? )



## lisa pontell (Aug 21, 2015)

I have an old old Kombi RONDO sheeter about 40-50 years old.

Need to purchase a new/or used  floor model sheeter and was wondering if anyone uses another brand and how happy you are with the results.

I make about 1000 lbs every 1 to 2 weeks of puff pastry.

I got a quote for a Rondo at 20 K new.

Can buy other brands at half the cost.

Thank you for our time and recommendations.

Lisa


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Only have the table top Rondo which I swear by.  Mind you I am Swiss, so I am "skewed" to buying Swiss quality.  Still, I will never let that thing go.

The best thing to do is trot down to a bakery supply store and check out the machines themselves. Do not buy on-line!!!!! On-line sellers won't give you service or replacement parts.

Here's what to look for:

-1 yr warranty on parts and labour. If the mnfctr can't/won't give you at least a year, walk away.

-UL (underwriters lab) sticker.  If any machine without this sticker/badge overheats or causes a fire, your insurance company will walk away and laugh in your face.

-Stable tables.  No thin guage crapola, the tables have got to be rock solid.

-Scraper assembly.  Should be easy to remove and clean. Replacable parts should be available from the bakery eqpt. store

-Belts.  Replacement belts should be available.

-Easy forwards/reverse switches. If the switches are "weird" or uncomfortable, walk away.

-Thickness guage should be easy to operate and lock firmly in place.

-Rollers should be heavy s/s or heavy nickel plated.  Never, ever, ever never let someone talk you into nylon rollers, this is for pizza and not laminated doughs.

I swear by Rondo, although there are some decent Italian brands, Fritsch is German, Americans seem to have really weird and awkward machines, Asian stuff is all over the map.

Good luck!


----------



## lisa pontell (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you very much for replying so quickly!  Yes, I'm not finding any used,The ones Ilike are 3000 miles away.May have to purchase new.


----------



## lisa pontell (Aug 21, 2015)

Purchased a new Rondo. They send it with wrong working drive roller parts. Finally fixed it myself.

There are issues even when buying equipment brand new. OUR  employee who runs it (20 years experience) swears its slower than our 50 year old rondo (??)


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Who'd you buy it from?  If it's from a supplier and they don't want to replace the parts, you go direct to the  factory Sales rep for that area.

I remember the time I bought a brand new Hobart 20 qt.  Right off the start it ran funny.  I called and called for service, but the supplier basically told me it's brand new and there IS no problem.  Picked up the phone and called the Sales rep, let him listen to the machine on the phone.  3 Hrs later a repair man was in my kitchen, found out quickly that the factory "forgot" to fill the gear case with oil/lube.


----------



## lisa pontell (Aug 21, 2015)

When we turned on the machine (we had to put the tables on ourselves thankyouverymuch) it practically jumped across the floor.

I had the sales rep and the Parts person at Rondo on the phone multiple times until we finally fixed the issue.(or I should say we fixed it with the correct parts). Sales rep knew they screwed up the machine tho. with the wrongdrive rollers and told me to call the main office for help right away. I asked every question you could before purchasing.

Apparently this was the first time anything like this ever happened./img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif


----------



## kofadam (May 14, 2016)

I use an old sheeter (so old the brand name was erased from it). This is the first time I've ever used a foot operated sheeter with pedals to start/stop and change directions and I must say it is amazing! My hands are free to work the dough and sprinkle flour so if you can find one that works the same way do consider it.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

I think now's the time to hit up the sales rep for some kind of compensation, I dunno, maybe an extra set of belts or a scraper assembly or something.....


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

I absolutely agree with @foodpump , Just explain to your rep that if this is a one time occurrence, it makes you nervous. If this machine is jinxed, maybe you should get it replaced now. After the stammer, negotiate for at least scrapers and belts in case they are jinxed with that one time occurrence.


----------

